# Halloween Race at Michiana RC- Cosmic Racing!



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Michiana RC is having a on-road & stadium truck race on the carpet this Saturday night- cosmic racing under the lights (just like your favorite bowling alley- black lights, disco ball, laser lights, maybe even some fog! It's sure to be a blast!


----------

